# What to look for? Cannondale, Opus, Hotrock



## Foxhead (May 3, 2013)

I am not sure of the important aspects to look for in a kids bike, so I am soliciting some assistance from others.

My son has narrowed down his 20" bike down to 3:
Cannondale 20" Trail 6 speed 
Opus Doppler 20" 7 speed
Specialized Hotrock 20" 6 speed

He has ridden each one at the 3 different LBS. He enjoyed each one and now he cannot decide which one he wants. So I am trying to nudge him into the "right" direction (this is where I could use some help).

So, based on the below specs and / or anyone's experience with these specific bikes, I would really appreciate some recommendations. (I hope it posts in a readable format)


CannondaleOpus DopplerHotrockPrice$335$345$360Weight
?20 lbsFrameOptimized 6061 AlloyAluminum AL-6061Specialized A1 Aluminum, front suspension geo, formed top/downtube, forged droputs, alloy replaceable der. HangerForkSuntour SF9-XCT JR
1-1/8, 30MM travel, coil w/canti mountsOversized 6061 - 1 1/8 stiffSR Suntour SF9-XCT JR, 40MM travelCrankAlloy 140MM crank, 36T steel chainringSamox Alloy, 36T 127MMForged alloy /single outer chainguard, 36T steelBottom bracketCartridge square taper3P steel68MMx128MMShiftersShimano RS-36 Revo TwistSRAM MRX Twist 7spShimano RS-35, 6 sp Revo twistCog SetShimano, 6 speed freewheel, 14-28Shimano TZ31 14/34, 7 speedShimano, 6 speed freewheel, 14-28ChainKMC Z33, 1/2x3/32"KMC Z51KMC HV500, 1/2" x 3/32"Front DerailleurNoneNoneNoneRear DerailleurShimano, TX-35, 6 speed, MegarangeTX-55Shimano FT30, 7sp short cageRimsAlex Z1000, single wall 36 holeAlloy 32HAlloy, pin joint, 32hHubsFormula alloy hubs, nutted axle, rear 6 speedJoytech Alloy-AluminumTiresCannondale 20x20, wire beadKenda Smallblock 8, 20x1.75Specialized Roller, 20x2 125" wire bead, 30TPIBrakesV-Brake, alloy linear pullAlloy Lever, Tektro Alloy V-BrakeV brake alloy linear pullHandlebarAlloy, 560mm wide, 25.4MMOpus 6061 PG, 25.4Alloy riser, 25MM rise, 25.4MMStemAlloy head, 60MMOpus 6061 - 60MM, 15 degAlloy head, 4 bolt 20 deg rise, 25.4MMHeadsetTange Seiki alloy, 1-1/8" aheadVP Aheadset 1 1/81- 1/8" threadless cartidge w/sealsBrake leversAlloy linear pullAlloy leverAlloy linear pull compatibleSpokesSteel, 14GStainless 2.0MMSeat postCannondale alloy, 27.2Kalloy SP-242, 27.2Alloy, 27.2MMRear shockNoneNoneNone


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

I know Specialized Hotrock from 2009, 2010 and 2011 were about 25lbs. Not sure what year you were looking at.


----------



## Foxhead (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the addition. I forgot to mention that these are all brand new bikes, not used. So 2012/2013


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

THe opus looks like a great option. No heavy useless suspension fork, better components overall, crank that is suitably sized, 20 lbd weight shows that they did not load it down with cheap junk.


----------



## Foxhead (May 3, 2013)

I agree on the suspension fork. Although I have read some posts here that the cannondale fork is not that bad, but I am skeptical since it looks to be the same as on the hotrock. Thanks for validating the quality of the Opus components. I honestly do not know which ones are better across the bikes and which ones are the important ones to consider. 

I thought my son would jump all over the Cannondale since it is the "coolest" looking of the 3. The Opus is the most plain looking and I want to make sure if I nudge him that way I a. Doing based on weight and higher quality components.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Hight points I see for the opus are;
7-speed drivetrain to providewith lower gearing,. My daughters 20" has 34x28t gearing, needs to be even lower for some of the hills she cannot climb.

Appropriate length cranks 140mm is too long for kid starting out on a 20" bike. 

32 spoke wheels instead of 36. 32 spokes is still massive overkill for a kids 20" wheel but at least they saved a few spokes. 

Brand name Kenda tires (instead of generic house brand). Some of the opus's weight difference probably comes from the narrower, less-lugged small-block tires but these should be faster for combine road/trail riding. They might want wider, more rugged tires for riding tough offroad conditions but those would be slower & heavier on pavement.


----------



## Foxhead (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info! My son decided on the Opus with no input from me. 

For anyone in the DFW area, I highly recommend Knobbies and Slicks, the LBS we bought it from. They are in Colleyville/Southlake. Great guys and very helpful.


----------

